# waterhole Rituals



## Skydog (Sep 24, 2015)

I began sitting in chair out in pasture with my horse. Getting to know him and his reactions with other horses in pasture,


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

